# CSV rejected



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

My CSV application rejected today for following reasons:

Insufficient funds -- showed 1 Lakh rupees funds while applying
Proof of Accommodation -- I never knew we need to provide the accommodation proofs for CSV application. I was doing this for Visitor's visa. 

Can I go ahead with appeal or Is it better to go for fresh CSV application ?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

People on this forum have said that their visa agents advised having Rs 1.2 lakhs in their account for a period of 3 months (most recent 3 months). I'm assuming you applied without a job offer, as you need to show sufficient balance only if applying without a contract.

And accommodation proof is a strange requirement that's not even listed as a required document, but unfortunately, it _is_ needed while applying from India.

From what I know, appeals can take forever to get decided so a lot of people prefer making a fresh application. But wait for an expert/specialist here to comment. You can also take a visa agent's advice. 

If you decide to apply again, here is a list of all the documents people have reported being asked in India: 

1. Cover letter
2. Application form
3. Resume 
4. Passport + Copy (Attested/notarized)
5. Original degrees/education documents + Copies (Attested/notarized)
6. SAQA certificate - Original to be submitted
7. Professional body membership - Original to be submitted
8. Confirmation of skills by professional body - Original to be submitted
9. Police Clearance Certificate - Original
10. Medical report - Original
11. Radiology report - Original
12. Bank statements - Original signed & stamped by bank with minimum balance of approx Rs 1.3 lakhs over a period of three months (not sure if that's required for every month)
13. All work history documents including 3 recent payslips 
14. Resignation acceptance or relieving letter from current employer (this is a strange one but often insisted upon - an issue for people who haven't told their current employer they might be leaving)
15. Accommodation proof in SA
16. Marriage certificate, if applicable - Attested/notarized
17. Current employment offer letter, if applicable


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mine was also rejected with exactly the same reason. I then kept a balance of Rs.1.5 lac and above for continous 3 months. I also asked my friend in SA to send me a sponsor letter where he stated that I will be residing with him at the given address and will bear all mine expenses and he also sent me his bank statement. I applied for the second time and it was through.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

aliimran20 said:


> Mine was also rejected with exactly the same reason. I then kept a balance of Rs.1.5 lac and above for continous 3 months. I also asked my friend in SA to send me a sponsor letter where he stated that I will be residing with him at the given address and will bear all mine expenses and he also sent me his bank statement. I applied for the second time and it was through.


thats good news. I might need to apply again. This time I will provide proof for more than 3 lakh funds and accommodation details. hope that will suffice.


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

I have maintained 1.8lkhs but still rejected with reason stating as insufficient funds.Can we go for query ???


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

aliimran20 said:


> Mine was also rejected with exactly the same reason. I then kept a balance of Rs.1.5 lac and above for continous 3 months. I also asked my friend in SA to send me a sponsor letter where he stated that I will be residing with him at the given address and will bear all mine expenses and he also sent me his bank statement. I applied for the second time and it was through.


Was this friend of yours a PR holder?


----------

